# Large Automatic Rice Cooker



## neurondev (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all,

We eat a lot of rice in our family, and our rice cooker died recently. My mother would like to purchase a large _rice cooker_, something that can cook maybe 10 cups of rice. It needs to last a while (quality). So I want big batches (10cups?) and a durable long lasting rice cooker. I prefer something that doesn't have lots of buttons like those Zojirushi cookers.

Any recommendations or ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to ChefTalk. 

I'm not familiar with rice cookers. My kitchen space is so limited, I go with multi-taskers whenever possible. So I cook rice in my pressure cooker, using the 'pan in pot' method. (ask me about that, if you're interested ). The beauty of that is, I have an appliance that serves many purposes, and is totally reliable because there are no electronics to mal-function. 

But anyway, I just looked at Amazon.com, and there a number of rice-cookers with 10-cup capacity, with prices ranging from approx. $30 to over $120. I didn't read any of the reviews, though. A friend of mine was a 'rice snob'. He probably critiqued every rice cooker on the market, and hated them all for one reason or another. If it produced good results, it was 'not user friendly'. If it was easy to use, it didnt cook the rice to his liking. Taking into account 'user error' or unrealistic expections, I doubt any of them were as bad as he said they were.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like you go through a lot of rice....google "Korin".....commercial site...
also has some great other products and equiptment......


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

well, yaw'l should check out the signature My...Blog

which sells automatic rice cookers.

perhaps the whole thing could be considered "free advertising"?


----------



## kennicandy (Jan 27, 2011)

You should look at a Rinnai Rice Cooker.I've been using it for 2 years and didn't have any problem with it so far.

http://www.rinnaiuk.com/2_Products/9_Rice_cooker/1_Rice_Cooker.html


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 10 cup Tatung rice cooker.  It's 20 years old and still works just fine.  I would recommend it to anyone.

It's the old kind where you simply press a lever switch to start it cooking.  No bells or whistles.  But its simplicity is a virtue because it allows it to be used for making other things, such as pilaf -- I sautee the ingredients right in the inner pot (bought aftermarket -- a disc-style clad item; the original inner pot is very thin, heats unevenly on the stove, and tends to burn in places) on the stove, pour in the stock and activated saffron, then just hit the lever.  You'll have to adjust the amount of stock used because the rice is being steamed also, but you'll get the hang of it after couple of tries, especially if you have experience cooking rice in it.

I think they now make an all stainless version that would be much easier to clean.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 7-cup Sanyo that works well and isn't overly complicated.  Sanyo's generally get good reviews and I think would be worth a look.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I got a hand-me-down rice cooker that is fuzzy logic (I think): it senses how much water and rice there is and makes perfect rice every time. If this gives out, I will definitely look for a fuzzy logic rice cooker. The people from whom I got the cooker are not from this country, so it is not a brand that can be purchased here, unfortunately.


----------

